# Netzwerkspiel im Browser spielbar machen



## rik0 (13. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Netzwerkspiel programmiert. Es gibt einen Server, an dem sich mehrere Clients anmelden können. Ein Client kann dann in der 'Lobby' ein Spiel eröffnen bzw einem anderen Spiel beitreten.
Ich möchte das Spiel nun (als Applet) im Browser spielbar machen, d.h. man geht auf die Internetseite, gibt einen User-Namen an und kommt dann in die Lobby. Dort kann man sich einen Gegner suchen und dann gegeneinander spielen.
Braucht man dazu einen Root-Server auf dem die Server-Version läuft? Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit ohne Root-Server bzw mit 'normalem' Webspace?

thx


----------



## manidu (13. Apr 2008)

Naja, ich würde mal sagen, dass du auf jeden Fall einen Server brauchst, auf dem dein Server-Programm läuft...


----------



## tuxedo (14. Apr 2008)

Jupp. Ein "normaler" Webspace hat schließlich keine Java-Installation hinten dran in der man eine JVM laufen lassen kann.

Für ein kleines Spiel sollte auch ein V-Root ausreichen. Die gibts ja schon für'n paar Euro im Monat.

- Alex


----------



## rik0 (22. Apr 2008)

okay danke - werd mich mal nach nem Server umschauen


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2008)

auch cool sind übrigens Servlets, JSP, sowie (Click) click.sourceforge.net
Ich glaub alle drei Begriffe sind ungefähr das selbe.
Servlet die Technik und JSP die Implementierung und Click ein Framework dazu.
Um was geht es ?
Du könntest, falls die GUI-Anforderung es zulässt, das Spiel direkt serverseitig im Browser machen.
Also du hast ja bereits alles bis auf die GUI in Java fertig.
Click stellt dann ne Schnittstelle zw. Java und html her, in der das ganze läuft.
Ein Unterschied zu Java-Applet ist, das ein Client sich nicht erst das Applet runterladen muss, sondern kann sofort spielen.
Er kann also auch mit hohen Restriktionen des Browsers die Seite nutzen (ausgeschaltes JAvascript,Java Applet usw)


----------

